# S-Works Crankset Hirth Extension



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

Like a few others out there I have an S-Works carbon crankset that won't work in our existing BB68/73 frames and looking for an extension piece. Saw a few posts including the one with proof it is possible but I had already contacted a machine shop that does Hirth work regularly to see what was possible.

$170 for a single 20mm extension to let me use the road cranks in my BB73 frame but the price comes down to $75/each if I order 10. Told me the length can be customized for each one at no extra charge so checking to see if there was enough interest to spin up an order. Also checking with Mattias to see where he is at in the process as I don't want to take any business from him.


----------



## williford (Dec 8, 2005)

A 32mm extension would be nice to fit a fat bike.


----------



## homey2 (Apr 6, 2006)

I would buy one for $75. 
I hope we can get a few more people interested.


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

We are off to a good start, only been a day and have several nibbles... I will probably get 2 so I can use it in either a 68 or 73 mm shell with external cups so only need 7 more.


----------



## robgall13 (Nov 30, 2012)

Perhaps this thread could be of help...?

Tuning guarnitura Sworks per telao SCOTT PF29


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Mattias was looking at doing these for much less than $75.00. I had emailed him requesting one, but never heard back from him - this is going back at least 1 year ago. I never found another source.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

You will also need to source / manf a new bolt, the existing one is not long enough for anything more than a few mm spacer.


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

It is always cheaper if you can find a fellow hobbyist with the right equipment to do the task so if he is capable then I will gladly give him my money too. I have a friend with a small CNC machine I am trying to see if he can make the part but for now the real machine shop is my best source. They have to make a profit so I don't begrudge them the cost even though I am still trying to reduce the per unit price...


----------



## dwaharvey (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm interested in 1, or perhaps even 2. Probably just very short ones (like 3mm) to allow mtn cranks on 73mm BSA.
This hasn't been done very often before, though I guess Lightning does it on all their mtn cranks - does anyone have any concerns that a slight inaccuracy in the machining would lead to a more sizeable misalignment of the cranks and therefore bearing drag or creaking?


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

Not sure how short it can be made but I will check with the machinist to see if there is a limit.

I am sure if the machining were inaccurate it would cause a problem but the shop I am dealing with does some very high tolerance work so this is pretty easy for them.


----------



## dwaharvey (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks NITF.
BTW, can anyone confirm whether the road and mtn cranks are identical aside from the spindle length? So a road crank spaced to have the same axle length as a mtn crank (with a longer hirth extension) would have the same spider position (ie chain line) and Q-factor...?


----------



## adammada33 (Feb 1, 2010)

I would buy one too


----------



## L3X (Jun 26, 2009)

I would buy one it this allows me to run a Specialized crank on my 68mm threaded SL3  $75 seems fair too.


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

That is what I want to do with mine so that is the plan. Looks like there is enough interest so I will start moving forward with the machine shop, once I get things finalized I will get confirmations and preferably deposits from those that are ordering one.


----------



## adammada33 (Feb 1, 2010)

Making the bolt is not easy - I made one for a 26mm extension a few years ago. I have been waiting for Mattias to make the spacer for me ever since. It has a strange fine pitch thread and you need some way to make the allen key hole. I had to form the hexagonal hole so I could only make the screw out of aluminium - which may not hold up (needs testing). as such I think the bolt alone will cost you at least $50


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

I would be interested in one that would allow the MTB crank to work on a 73mm shell. I'm a bit worried about the bolt though, as mentioned.


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

Looking into the bolt now. It is an M12x1.0 bolt. It is not very common but still a standard thread so there might be a chance. I will check with the same machine shop and see how much it would add to make a matched set with the spacer and the bolt. Will post back as soon as I get some more information.


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi NITF,

I'm interested in getting one for $75.
As for the 73mm BB shell, I thought Niner Air9 RDO frames have 73mm shells and have seen Specialized MTN cranks mounted on that frame.
I'm interested in placing my cranks on a Scott Pro HT frame (92mm) BB.

Dave


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

Quick update...

The machine shop can make the bolt as well but have gotten busy at the end of the year so I will post more after the holidays. I was able to negotiate a lower price on the extension but by adding the bolt into the order it will probably go back to the original price of $75 including a matching extension and bolt set.


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey NITF,

I'm definitely in for one of them.
Thanks for looking into it for us S-Works crank owners.

Dave


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

NITF said:


> Quick update...
> 
> The machine shop can make the bolt as well but have gotten busy at the end of the year so I will post more after the holidays. I was able to negotiate a lower price on the extension but by adding the bolt into the order it will probably go back to the original price of $75 including a matching extension and bolt set.


can you do a 5mm extension with matching bolt like on the italian weight weenies
link above?


----------



## 20.100 FR (Jan 13, 2004)

Would be interested in a 5.8mm extension + bolt like on the italian forum


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

What width space would be needed to put road cranks on a standard bb30 frame?


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Precisely none

They are BB30 spaced.


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, but the Q is far too narrow for an MTB. I guess you could space it to clear the stays and then add equal spacers outside the bearings.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Ahh, I was mistaken. I thought you were wanting to put them on a road frame.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

anymore info on this?


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

I just got this reply today. I am going to send in my crank arms so they can start modeling the part.

<<
I am still busy but I have a new machine coming in a couple weeks that would make small work of your project. Perhaps could you draw up a sketch of what you are looking for and I can have one of my guys model it up. This way we could get some forward momentum going on it.

Modern-Tec Manufacturing, Inc.
Hirth Couplings | 5 Axis Impeller Machining | Medical Device
>>


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the update.
Looking forward to hearing more on the hirth couplings.

Dave


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Very interested.

Here is a Spesh crank on a Crave...which has a threaded 73mm BB.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

RS VR6 said:


> Very interested.
> 
> Here is a Spesh crank on a Crave...which has a threaded 73mm BB.


What width Hirth spacer did you use? or do the 2014 MTB version have a wider spindle than previous versions?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I grabbed the pic off of Specialized's website. I have no idea what they did...but it shows that its possible to put that crank on a BSA BB.


----------



## jnr_seahorse (Feb 8, 2010)

RS VR6 said:


> I grabbed the pic off of Specialized's website. I have no idea what they did...but it shows that its possible to put that crank on a BSA BB.


Would love to know how that was done!


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

my guess is since that is Ned, he probably has a special frame with PF30


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

That is Overend. I'm pretty sure he rides a standard frame.

Here is his Carve from 2012. Its got a standard bottom bracket. He's using a Zipp threaded bottom bracket for a Vuka crank. The BB cups have 30mm openings.

Specialized's Upcoming Carve 29" Alloy Hardtail Will Use Post Mount Brake Tabs. Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

except on this newer one there are no visable bb cups


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

He's riding a SS in that pic. Chances are its this that he's riding his 2013...painted in 2014 colors?










This is the Rockhopper he rode in 2009-2010.

Pro Bike: Ned Overend's Specialized Rockhopper SL Singlespeed | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

it's not a ss and there are no bolts under the bb anyways


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Lol...I need to look at my pics more carefully.:madman:

Well...he did run those cranks on previous models.


----------



## robgall13 (Nov 30, 2012)

S-Works crank on a threaded BB? - Weight Weenies


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

Heard back and the machine shop has done the CAD work and said they can do 3.5mm or more of extension and will do $55 for the spacer but they asked if I could find another source for the bolt as their lathe time is too limited and they would have to charge too much to make it worth their effort.

I am currently checking some local machine shops to see what kind of pricing I can get on the bolt.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

cool, hopefully we can get these going in the next few weeks.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes please. I bought a set of Road cranks. I haven't rcvd them yet. Is it plausible that my extension could need to be as much as 25mm? The seller thinks the total axle length is about 70mm (could he have meant 90mm?). I am installing it on a 73mm BSA frame with Zipp Vuma Quad cups.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

BlownCivic said:


> Yes please. I bought a set of Road cranks. I haven't rcvd them yet. Is it plausible that my extension could need to be as much as 25mm? The seller thinks the total axle length is about 70mm (could he have meant 90mm?). I am installing it on a 73mm BSA frame with Zipp Vuma Quad cups.


I think the road version has a 74 mm spindle. The MTB is 90.7mm.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

So I got my cranks and am ready to order a 25mm extension. So do we just call Modern-Tec and place an order? Also, any leads on a bolt yet? I'm up for Ti.

EDIT *** I found M12 x 1.0 x 50mm socket head grade 2 (double the strength of stainless steel) titanium bolts for $11.09 each, but the supplier has a minimum order of 30 pieces. So who's up for buying a bolt for $55, and ending up with 4 spares? There's no way I'm going on the hook for the whole $335, but I'd go for $55 if anyone else is up for the same.

They have button head and taper head grade 2 for $8.87 each. The Grade 5 Ti (6al4v) is $10.85 each.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

C'mon guys! All I need is the extension and a bolt and I can install my nice new lightweight crank setup. Hurry, hurry!!!


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

I am looking for a local supplier with a small minimum quantity for the bolts but if anyone else comes up with a source I am fine with buying one from them.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Where do we stand on getting the extensions from Modern Tec? I would have ordered one a week ago if I could have. I have a local machinist that might be able to take a 5/8-13 2 1/2" Ti bolt and turn it into an M12x1.0 x 48mm center drilled bolt for me.


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

I am having no luck on a reasonable price for the bolt so far. It seems ridiculous that the bolt will be more than the extension so I am still looking. If your guy can make the bolts I will start on the extensions and we can work out the logistics of delivery offline.


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm still interested in whatever you guys can come up with.

Thx
Dave


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I ready to by the extension NOW! I have a bike build that I desperately want to ride, and this is the last piece I need to finish it (other than the bolt which I believe I have a local machinist that can make it for me). 

I know Mattias (Experimental Prototype) said he'd start making them April 1st (today) but I've not been able to get any news for the last week or so about whether or not he was going ahead.

Please guys. Somebody get something rolling.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

yes I want to order a 5mm now, I am told the stock bolt will work so no need for a longer 1 for me.


----------



## LAN (Jan 26, 2004)

I want a 5mm aswell, so I don´t need a bolt either


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Well there's clearly 5 of us here that want this piece (and possibly more). 

NITF ?
Dave Levett ?
Peabody 5mm
LAN 5mm
BlownCivic 25mm

Michael, can you get in touch with Modern Tec and ask how much these would be if we only order 5 pieces?

Jacques


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

BlownCivic said:


> Well there's clearly 5 of us here that want this piece (and possibly more).
> 
> NITF ?
> Dave Levett ?
> ...


I PMed NITF for one as well. Just got my Zipp cups and I still need to measure, but likely a 4.5 mm spacer.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

xc71 said:


> I PMed NITF for one as well. Just got my Zipp cups and I still need to measure, but likely a 4.5 mm spacer.


So that's 6 of us now:

NITF ?
Dave Levett ?
Peabody 5mm
LAN 5mm
BlownCivic 25mm
xc71 4.5mm


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

I am ordering a couple so we are up to 7 and on the first page we had homey2, dwaharvey, adammada33, L3X, and briscoelab show interest so i was sure we had enough to hit the 10 mark. I was just concerned about going forward if I didn't have a supplier for the bolt already lined up. If everyone else is cool with just the extension I will gladly execute on the rest of the plan.

Anyone who is willing to go in on this please PM me and I will give you my real life details so you can contact me directly. As I will need to get the money up front I assume you will want more than an anonymous posting online...lol

Usually for this type of situation I give my real name and my place of work email address, this way you can call the company (you can look up the number online that way you know I am not giving you a bogus switchboard) and ask for me by name which validates who I am and that there is a way to track me down.

Once I have 8 other commits I will place the order and hopefully someone will have the bolt situation taken care of by then.


----------



## adammada33 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for doing this - I don't need one now.


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

We are up to 7 committed orders so just 3 more to go...


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

what's the added cost to just do 7?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I asked the same. Either we up the cost slightly to do 7 pieces (though I suspect it'll be very very close to the same cost as 10), or we just get 10 pieces made and spread the extra cost over the 7 committed here and get little mini refunds if the extra 3 pieces get sold after the fact.


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

I am still waiting for some details like how long of an extension the stock bolt can support as well as the engineer is checking with some shops on a better price for the bolt. He was on vacation last week so there were no updates yet.

Based on all the working with me he has already done without getting paid I want to stick with the original quantity of 10, so like you said we can order 3 extra of the most common size and spread the cost.

I am pretty sure once we get the bolt issue solved we will pick up the extra 3 orders.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

anything?


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

Good news, the shop doing the extension has a lathe opening up so they are able to do the bolt as well. The engineer is going to do the drawing and give me a quote later today. I had a nibble for an additional 2 extensions from someone so will let them know about the bolt solution and hope they commit.

If we get 9 I will order an extra one in the most common length and cover the cost myself and just hold it until someone else expresses need.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

If we only have 7, I'll pay the appropriate amount (another $24) to make this go forward. Are they going to quote the bolt in Ti or Stainless? I'd prefer Ti, center drilled just like the OEM bolt. And I need my bolt to be 48mm under head length with the same amount of threading as OEM Specialized.


----------



## Jayisbikes (May 8, 2014)

Sorry to come in so late on this post but I am keen to get an extension to run the sworks mtb crank on my spesh Fatboy (100mm PF30 BB). have I missed the boat?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Jayisbikes said:


> have I missed the boat?


Definitely not. The project is still under development. 7 of us have paid for extensions. We're just waiting for a few more details to be ironed out. Have a read through the last couple months of this thread. All the details are there. NITF is point man.


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

Received some good and bad news about the bolt. Good news is that the 5mm extensions should not need a new bolt but for anyone that is looking at the 25mm version to run it with the VumaQuad type cups then a new bolt will be needed. I am going to get one that is 25mm and another that is as long as the existing bolt will support and consider facing my bottom bracket shell down to the appropriate width.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

So is Modern Tec able to supply longer bolts? Did you get any pricing?


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

let's get this rolling, it's almost june now......was hoping to have already had it.
can you order the extensions now and deal with the bolt seperately?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Ya! Let's get this going? I need to finish my bike.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

So I have not been able to get in touch with NITF (Michael) for about a week now. Has anyone else talked to him in the last couple days? I'm losing patience.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

hey nitf let me know if these are going to be ordered by next weekend, otherwise i'll probably just cancel the order.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

nitf can you cancel my order and refund me


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Ditto. Michael (NITF) please refund my $61 in full ($55 for the extension and $6 shipping). I have waited long enough.

Jacques


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

To NITF's credit, he refunded my money within about 60 minutes of me asking for it back. No muss, no fuss.

For anyone that still wants an extension, Mattias Hellore (Experimental Prototype) has told me that he will start production in early June. 

Jacques


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

BlownCivic said:


> To NITF's credit, he refunded my money within about 60 minutes of me asking for it back. No muss, no fuss.
> 
> For anyone that still wants an extension, Mattias Hellore (Experimental Prototype) has told me that he will start production in early June.
> 
> Jacques


i haven't seen any refund yet...how do you get ahold of mattias?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

peabody said:


> i haven't seen any refund yet...how do you get ahold of mattias?


Try emailing NITF.

Mattias has a website and a Facebook page for his company.


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

Not to rain on anyone's parade, but if you check out Spec's website you'll see that they've completely redesigned the new S-Works mountain cranks

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/f...componentcrank-armsnew-sw-crank-arm-mtn-50397









The new design looks *exactly* like the FSA SL-K carbon cranks I have on my Specialized road bike, minus the integrated spider.


----------



## NITF (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like Mattias will be at production soon so I am going to halt my efforts. I have refunded those that asked and will be sending the money back to everyone else today. In order to keep the costs down I have been waiting for free time on the CNC machine but they have been very busy and we haven't been able to make any progress. I will probably join the rest of you and order through Mattias. Always difficult to get small batch custom precision parts made affordably.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

llamma said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade, but if you check out Spec's website you'll see that they've completely redesigned the new S-Works mountain cranks
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> ...


Looks like no more 180mm, unless those are coming later.

-D


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm a bit late to this party, but wouldn't it be MUCH simpler to remove 2.5mm from each side of the BB bracket shell? Plus, you're removing a couple grams, not adding as with the extension....


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

explain how you do this on a new carbon s works stumpy ht.....not to mention the crank arms would probably just touch the chainstays


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

I was thinking from my 73mm threaded bb shell. Using an e.13 adaptor BB.


Wouldn't an S-Works Stumpy HAVE s-works cranks already??


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

shupack said:


> I was thinking from my 73mm threaded bb shell. Using an e.13 adaptor BB.
> 
> Wouldn't an S-Works Stumpy HAVE s-works cranks already??


I would have chainstay clearance issues removing 2.5mm from the BB, plus I'm not to keen on butchering a carbon Scott Spark RC frame.
S-works Stumpy may come with XX1 cranks.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

don't want 167mm Q factor....with rd crank and 5mm extender it will be 152mm and clear my chain stays by 3mm


----------



## turbo addict (Aug 24, 2012)

Did these ever get made? And what size is needed for a 2014 fatboy? Thanks


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

turbo addict said:


> Did these ever get made? And what size is needed for a 2014 fatboy? Thanks


No they didn't, I believe the machine shop bailed. I'm still looking for two Hirth spacers.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I got a 25mm extension from Mattias Hellore from Experimental Prototype in Sweden. I got a local machinist to make me a longer bolt in titanium.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I would LOVE to order a 5mm hirth extension, if there is someone that would still be able to make these.

I wish I still had access to a cnc shop, or I'd just make a bunch myself, and sell them as needed.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

turbogrover said:


> I would LOVE to order a 5mm hirth extension, if there is someone that would still be able to make these.
> 
> I wish I still had access to a cnc shop, or I'd just make a bunch myself, and sell them as needed.


I'm in for one as well.


----------



## larres (Jul 11, 2013)

You can buy the extension here:
Don't forget the longer screw that you need...
experimental


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

larres said:


> You can buy the extension here:
> Don't forget the longer screw that you need...
> experimental


I thought a longer screw wasn't needed for 5mm extension? If needed, has anyone sourced one?


----------



## larres (Jul 11, 2013)

You can buy the longer screw there also...


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks! Have you tried this? Love to hear specifics. I'm thinking of using on BSA 73mm with raceface bottom bracket for 30mm spindles (used on their Next SL cranks)


----------



## larres (Jul 11, 2013)

No, never tried this. 
But I am thinking of doing that because I have a specialized crank here...

The raceface bottom bracket is very good. 
I have a bracket from rotor actually on my bike and that isn't as smooth as the raceface one. Even the rotor ceramic version isn't that smooth as the raceface. But the raceface bracket is a little wider and I didn't get the rotor rex 1.1 properly mounted with the raceface one that was already installed in my bike. So I had to switch to rotor brackets... :-(
(I know only the 30mm versions for BB89/92)


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

*bolt cost*

went to website-- am I missing something or is he asking $45 EU for the bolt in addition to the $45 EU for the spacer?

Also, can anyone confirm if new bolt is needed for the 5mm extension?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I am running a 25mm Experimental Prototype extension with my road Specialized cranks in the 73mm BB on my Yeti ASR5 carbon with Zipp Vuma Quad bottom bracket. My bolt was made by a local machinist from titanium, because it is 25mm longer than the std Specialized bolt. The bolt cost me $125 Canadian. It was $25 for a large Ti bolt that could be machined down to the correct dimensions (cheaper than buying Ti raw material in small quantities), and then $100 for machining.

45 euro for the correct bolt from EP is cheap.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

I get it. Surprised but makes sense. Also since on website the pic they use for both items is the extension photo, I was also confused. 

Still wondering, is one needed for the 5mm extension?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Are you sure all you need is a 5mm extension?


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Nope. I am using a RaceFace 30mm threaded bottom bracket for a 73mm English. I did measure outer edges of bottom bracket shell while installed on frame. It seemed to be 5mm. Any thoughts?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

attaboy said:


> Nope. I am using a RaceFace 30mm threaded bottom bracket for a 73mm English. I did measure outer edges of bottom bracket shell while installed on frame. It seemed to be 5mm. Any thoughts?


5mm spacer should do it. I have a spacer on the way I'll be trying with Zipp cups on a Scott Spark RC 73mm BB. I'm going to try it with the stock bolt as there seems to be plenty of thread still. I ordered the spacer 3 weeks ago, but likely won't see it for another two months - hopefully sooner. I'm running MTB S-Works cranks on another bike with a 68mm BB and they fit perfect with no spacers - just one wave washer. The MTB spindle is 90.8mm.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks! Very helpful. This is going on RIP9 RDO. Why do u think the wait will be so long, BTW?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

attaboy said:


> Thanks! Very helpful. This is going on RIP9 RDO. Why do u think the wait will be so long, BTW?


Tucked away on his website it says 6 to 8 weeks production, then I figure 2 to 3 weeks shipping from Sweden to Canada.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, that's a long time. I had no idea. Might be too long.


----------



## larres (Jul 11, 2013)

Is there a possibility to get a 5mm extension right now?
Hellöre doesn't make it at the moment. And the communication with him is very exhausting and slowly...


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

not that i know of. he eventually had to return my $ because he couldn't fulfill order.


----------



## larres (Jul 11, 2013)

The same for me. I paid via paypal I didn't hear something from him for weeks.
No answers on e-mails. 
Then I openend a case at paypal and then it was very quick that I got my money back.
He wrote then via facebook that he got a familiy tragedy so he cannot fulfill orders at the moment.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hopefully he opens his shop again, the spacer he made for me last year was very well made and fit perfect....although it did take 13 weeks to get it.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Yup. Me too. 25mm spacer. So far so good.


----------



## Eeeride (Jan 28, 2017)

Any leads on this spacer and bolt. I have a 68mm bb box & Standard bsa bb for my Ultegra 6800 Crankset... I to came up with SWorks cranks with a 30mm Crankset with not enough to work with! Help is needed. Thank you.


----------



## Eeeride (Jan 28, 2017)

Any new leads to making it work?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

You do not need the Hirth spacer for a 68mm BSA threaded BB. Run 30mm threaded cups with no spacers between the cups and the frame. 
Run the wave washer and you might have to run one or two thin spacers and your good to go.


----------



## Eeeride (Jan 28, 2017)

xc71 said:


> You do not need the Hirth spacer for a 68mm BSA threaded BB. Run 30mm threaded cups with no spacers between the cups and the frame.
> Run the wave washer and you might have to run one or two thin spacers and your good to go.


68mm frame plus the width is of cups is to wide.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

You must have road cranks, MTB version has a 90.8mm axle. 68mm BB plus two cups at 10mm each = 88mm, fits perfect.


----------



## Eeeride (Jan 28, 2017)

*???*



xc71 said:


> Hopefully he opens his shop again, the spacer he made for me last year was very well made and fit perfect....although it did take 13 weeks to get it.


Did it offset you cranks and chain line?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

It would not offset anything. The axle/spindle is a constant diameter. All you are doing with the spacer is making it longer. 

And as others have said, if your cranks do not fit your 68mm BSA bottom bracket/frame, you have road cranks. I have a set of road and a set of MTB cranks. The MTB cranks were a direct fit onto my 68mm BSA frame with Zipp VumaQuad BB. The road cranks required a 25mm spacer to mount on my 73mm BSA frame with same VumaQuad bottom bracket.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 5, 2004)

*Desperate*

Does anyone have any leads on where to find a 5mm Hirth extension or is a kind soul no longer using theirs and willing to sell? 

If someone has a CAD file out there I can try asking locally where there are multiple good machinists.

Thank you VERY much!


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Mattias at Experimental Prototype still makes them.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

That's if you get a response . I emailed him dozens of times regarding the carbon fibre cassettes he was making and didn't get a reply .


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I sent him a facebook message a while back asking if he was still making them. It DID take him a while to respond, but he did earlier this week saying he was still making the hirth spacers.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 5, 2004)

Hmmm, okay, thanks for the info! I sent him an email 4 days ago but have yet to hear a response. I am hesitant to pester him on facebook unless that is his preferred method of communication. Will probably just wait and give him his privacy but even in these four days I know of 4 spacers that would be immediately bought. There is definitely a demand!


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

He has a company facebook page. I don't see anything wrong with sending a message there. That's the account I sent the message to and got the response from.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

*Hirth Extension*

I'm still in for one.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Yup I can confirm Facebook is the best way . I've just been chatting with him about the carbon cassettes he makes . Cool guy .


----------



## larres (Jul 11, 2013)

Wrote him several times on facebook meanwhile again...
Nothing... That is very annoying.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if Mattias is still making parts? I have emailed him a couple of times over the last month and its all crickets. I do not have a crackbook account.


----------



## larres (Jul 11, 2013)

He is posting on his FB account regulary but I waited for the extension more than half a year. I only heard excuses from him but never received something. Forget it... Some people don't want to earn money...


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

xc71 said:


> Does anyone know if Mattias is still making parts? I have emailed him a couple of times over the last month and its all crickets. I do not have a crackbook account.


Know he and his wife recently got a child, so I guess his priorities are elsewhere at the moment.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Crossmaxx said:


> Know he and his wife recently got a child, so I guess his priorities are elsewhere at the moment.


Thanks, hopefully he will reply eventually.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone have one of these spacers/ey aren’t using any more? I’m interested.


----------



## surfnride (Aug 31, 2020)

*hirth spacer*

hi.. i have the same issue, and will contact my local CNC machine shop. 
Can you tell me how wide the spacer is. Im trying to use my s works crank in a 68 mm BSA 30 mm threaded BB.

Thanks


----------



## harzerurstoff (Feb 16, 2021)

what did the cnc mechanic replied, will be intrested in 1or 2 spacers


----------



## Floor Tom (Aug 2, 2012)

Thread bump!
If anyone has a spacer that they would be willing to sell then I would love to take it off your hands.

PM me.


----------



## Floor Tom (Aug 2, 2012)

Still kinda on the lookout for one of these if anyone has an old spare kicking around


----------

